# software for 721



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

How do I know if the 721 is downloading the software? (just hooked up the 721) When I turn the power off there is no flashing green light or any green light for that matter..........


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Hello fellow Michigander! the 721 can download software when it is on. The green light will flash repeatedly while it is downloading. Also you can hit menu, 6, 7 and view the download in progress.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Sparker im south of GR .............. Now it says there are no upgrades available, yet I cant get into the guide and only have a few channels available...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like you need to leave it on for a while. Why turn it off? Just leave it on. My TiVo only turns off when we lose power which ain't often. Its easier just to leave it on and then let it reboot itself when it gets a update.


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

tried leaving it on and turning it off it keeps giving me a "download interrupted - please wait" message on the software upgrade screen. 5 hours now!! Could it be a bad connection? Bad signal?


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

codered....I had the same problem with my first 721. The installer even came back to troubleshoot it. We finally declared it DOA.

I unplugged it and set it aside for a day, then hooked it back up only to have it act the same as before (and like yours is now).

I performed a NVM Reset, and just allowed it to do its thing...a little over an hour passed then a screen came up saying I was not authorized, I called and had it auth.......IT WORKS!!!!


----------



## codered (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks for the replys guys.

I called Dish for some trouble shooting and after about 4 calls the last ATR asked if I had any other receivers in the house. Told him I have a 4900 and the rep told me to unhook the cable from it and do a RVM reset on the 721. That took care of the download interruptions and everything is cool now. For some reason the 4900 kept interrupting my software download for the 721. Anyone know why that happens??


----------

